# Διέξοδος το Διαδίκτυο για νέες δεξιότητες



## nickel (May 23, 2017)

Μου άρεσε αυτό το άρθρο στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή. Με την ευκαιρία, να επαναλάβω ότι ήμουν από τους ένθερμους οπαδούς της άποψης της τότε επιτρόπου της ΕΕ Άννας Διαμαντοπούλου, να καθιερωθεί η αγγλική σαν δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα μας, έστω κι αν διατυπώθηκε με υπερβολή.


ΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΩΡΑΪΤΑΚΗΣ*
*Διέξοδος το Διαδίκτυο για νέες δεξιότητες*

Καθημερινή 21.05.2017
Η ​​ανεργία στη χώρα δεν είναι καθαρά υφεσιακή – έχει και δομικά χαρακτηριστικά. Ακόμη και αν επιστρέψουμε σε ανάπτυξη, οι δουλειές που θα δημιουργηθούν δεν θα έχουν τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις με αυτές που χάθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια. Οι σημερινοί άνεργοι θα πρέπει να καλλιεργήσουν νέες δεξιότητες για να βρουν εργασία στο μέλλον. Και θα πρέπει να το κάνουν μόνοι τους.

Το φαινόμενο δεν είναι ελληνικό. Σε όλες τις δυτικές οικονομίες, το χάσμα μεταξύ πανεπιστημιακής μόρφωσης και επαγγελματικών δεξιοτήτων έχει μεγαλώσει. Για πολλά καλά επαγγέλματα, η πιο χρήσιμη και επίκαιρη γνώση μπορεί να βρεθεί σε blogs και online μαθήματα. Η αγορά εργασίας συχνά προτιμά μικρο-δεξιότητες που μπορεί κάποιος να αποκτήσει μόνος του στο Διαδίκτυο, από τα πιο τυπικά ακαδημαϊκά προσόντα.

Αυτό είναι ευκαιρία για τον Eλληνα άνεργο που κατά κανόνα έχει ένα υψηλό επίπεδο τυπικής μόρφωσης, στοιχειώδη γνώση αγγλικών, εύκολη πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο και ζει σε μια κοινωνία όπου η πολυέργεια και η εργασία σε ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα είναι διαδεδομένες πρακτικές.

Ο άνεργος διαφημιστής μπορεί να μάθει SEO (Search Enginge Optimization) διαβάζοντας όσα γράφουν οι καλύτεροι του επαγγέλματος. Ο «αδιόριστος» φυσικός και μαθηματικός μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει δωρεάν μαθήματα στο Coursera για να γίνει data scientist, το πιο καλοπληρωμένο επάγγελμα στον πλανήτη με σχεδόν εγγυημένη προσφορά εργασίας. Ο γραφίστας, ο αρχιτέκτονας ή ακόμη και ο συντηρητής έργων τέχνης μπορούν να αποκτήσουν βασικές γνώσεις κώδικα στο Codeschool και στο Treehouse και να γίνουν designer. Δημοσιογράφοι γίνονται συντάκτες και ερευνητές για ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες. Εγώ έμαθα ό,τι ξέρω περί εξυπηρέτησης πελατών και πωλήσεις διαδικτυακά και δωρεάν. Στην Ελλάδα, και μόνο αν βελτιώσει κανείς τα αγγλικά του, ανοίγουν πολύ καλές προοπτικές για εργασία σε εξαγωγικές εταιρείες – είναι οι μόνες που πάνε καλά και φτιάχνουν θέσεις εργασίας.

Στην Αμερική έχουν γίνει της μόδας οι «επιταχυντές καριέρας»: Σχολές χωρίς καμία τυπική «αναγνώριση» ή πτυχίο που κάνουν εντατικά εξάμηνα μαθήματα και προετοιμάζουν εργαζομένους για δουλειές με μεγάλη ζήτηση σε ανερχόμενους κλάδους. Εργαζόμενοι αφήνουν τις δουλειές τους για να πάνε να μάθουν καινούργια πράγματα και να βελτιώσουν την καριέρα τους. Δεν κάνουν τίποτα που δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος μόνος του από το σπίτι του, αν το ψάξει λίγο.

Μέσω του Διαδικτύου μπορεί κανείς να βρει ευκαιρίες για μια πρώτη δουλειά ή, έστω, εξάσκηση. Οι καλύτερες εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό έχουν συμφιλιωθεί με την εργασία εξ αποστάσεως και αναζητούν προσωπικό παντού. Ενα κενό στο βιογραφικό μπορεί να γεμίσει με εθελοντική εργασία σε εγχειρήματα όπως η Wikipedia, ή με ευκαιριακές δουλειές σε μία από τις πάμπολλες πλατφόρμες για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

Η γενική κατήφεια που επικρατεί στον δημόσιο διάλογο σε συνδυασμό με την πολύ ανθρώπινη απαισιοδοξία που φέρνει μια φτωχή αγορά εργασίας έχει δημιουργήσει ένα κλίμα απελπισίας στους νέους ανέργους. Αυτό είναι φυσικό και αναμενόμενο. Ομως η διεθνής συγκυρία είναι καλύτερη από ποτέ. Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν μπορούσε κανείς να διεκδικήσει γνώσεις, ευκαιρίες και εργασία σε διεθνές επίπεδο με τόσο φτηνά Μέσα και χωρίς να βγει από το σπίτι του.

Οι μορφωμένοι και εργατικοί νέοι στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι δέσμιοι της τοπικής αγοράς εργασίας, ούτε εξαρτώνται από τις εσωστρεφείς και υπανάπτυκτες ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις για να εκσυγχρονίσουν τις γνώσεις τους. Εταιρείες και επενδυτές παγκοσμίως ψάχνουν για ικανούς ανθρώπους και τα χρήματά τους πολύ γρήγορα βρίσκουν τον δρόμο τους σε χώρες που έχουν μια κρίσιμη μάζα τέτοιων επαγγελματιών. Αυτοί που δεν θα περιμένουν την ανάπτυξη και θα προσπαθήσουν να φτιάξουν την καριέρα τους μόνοι τους, θα είναι οι ίδιοι που εν τέλει θα φέρουν την ανάπτυξη, με τις δεξιότητες και την εξωστρέφειά τους.

* Ο κ. Νίκος Μωραϊτάκης είναι συνιδρυτής και CEO της εταιρείας Workable.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/910414/op...ikh/die3odos-to-diadiktyo-gia-nees-de3iothtes​


----------



## Neikos (May 23, 2017)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο. Τι σημαίνει στην πράξη η καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2017)

Neikos said:


> Τι σημαίνει στην πράξη η καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας;



Σημαίνει τη δυνατότητά μας να επικοινωνήσουμε με ταχύτητα και σαφήνεια με κάθε άλλο άτομο που χρησιμοποιεί την αγγλική σαν πρώτη γλώσσα ή σαν lingua franca, και την (ισότιμη) πρόσβασή μας στον μέγιστο πλούτο πληροφοριών. Κάθε δεξιότητα που έχουμε και μας δημιουργεί συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα μάς δίνει τη δυνατότητα να οδηγήσουμε τη χώρα μας στην ανάπτυξη και να μη χρειάζεται να αφήσουμε τις ομορφιές της για να πάμε να δουλέψουμε αλλού. Η διατύπωση «καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας» μπορεί να φαίνεται υπερβολική, αλλά, αν την αντιληφθούμε στην καθημερινότητα (νόμοι και στις δύο γλώσσες, διδασκαλία και στις δύο γλώσσες σε όλους τους βαθμούς της εκπαίδευσης κλπ) μπορούμε να ανακαλύψουμε πολλά μικρά και μεγάλα οφέλη για όλους.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Η δεύτερη παράγραφος του άρθρου είναι αντιγραφή από αγγλικό κείμενο που διάβαζα πρόσφατα. Δεν θυμάμαι ποιο, αλλά αν ήταν εργασία φοιτητή θα το είχα στείλει στο turnitin, αλλά είναι άρθρο σε εφημερίδα στην Ελλάδα. Πέρα από αυτό, στην ουσία:

Υπάρχουν μερικά προβλήματα σε αυτά που γράφει ο αρθρογράφος. Αρχίζω με τα εύκολα:
Όσοι χάνουν τη δουλειά τους γύρω στα 50 γιατί π.χ. είναι ανθρακωρύχοι και έκλεισε το ανθρακωρυχείο, δεν μετεκπαιδεύονται. Αυτό το έχει δείξει η πράξη σε πολλές χώρες και σε πολλά προγράμματα μετεκπαίδευσης κλπ κλπ (πηγή: πρόσφατο αφιέρωμα του Εκόνομιστ στην εργασία, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ποιο τεύχος ήταν αλλά είναι κάποιο του Απριλίου νομίζω κι αν χρειαστεί μπορώ να το βρω). Οπότε δεν μιλάμε για μεγαλύτερους αλλά για νεολαία. Και μάλιστα μια μερίδα της νεολαίας, γιατί ο απόφοιτος ΕΠΑΛ με βαθμό απολυτηρίου 12, που έχει εργαστεί γκαρσόνι δυο καλοκαίρια ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πάει να μετεκπαιδευτεί ή να διαβάσει από μόνος του και να γίνει SEO.

Περί MOOC: τέρμα το τζάμπα. Δεν μπορείς πλέον να μάθεις δωρεάν ό,τι θες ονλάιν. Τα πανεπιστήμια που μπήκαν στο χορό το 2012 τώρα αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά να αφαιρούν το τσάμπα. Coursera, EdX κλπ έχουν στραφεί στο μοντέλο που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση επιτρέπει μόνο παρακολούθηση δωρεάν, χωρίς βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης. Και ο αριθμός των μαθημάτων που επιτρέπουν παρακολούθηση λιγοστεύει επίσης. Αν θέλεις βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης πρέπει να πληρώσεις, κι αν θες credit πρέπει να υποβάλλεις τις εργασίες κι αν υποβάλλεις εργασίες πρέπει να πληρώσεις κι άλλο. Και όχι, δεν είναι γιατί οι εργασίες διορθώνονται από εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό, στα MOOC εφαρμόζεται η αλληλοδιόρθωση μεταξύ φοιτητών. 

Όσο για τα άλλα που λέει, είναι γνωστό σε όλους όσους ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν ότι μπορείς να ζεις στη χώρα Α και να εργάζεσαι στη χώρα Β. Εγώ πέρσι π.χ. σκεφτόμουν να μετακομίσω Γερμανία και να έρχομαι Αγγλία για τα ελάχιστα μαθήματα που χρειάζεται να είμαι στην τάξη και για συσκέψεις κλπ. Θα μπορούσα να πληρώνω στο Βερολίνο το μισό ενοίκιο από αυτό που πληρώνω στο Λονδίνο και να ζω με τον μισθό μου πιο άνετα και να πετάγομαι με καμιά φτηνή πτήση κάθε δυο μήνες Λονδίνο. Αν στην Ελλάδα αυτά δεν είναι γνωστά αυτό είναι σύμπτωμα της γενικότερης ασχετοσύνης από την οποία πάσχουμε σαν λαός. 
Αλλά υπάρχει και το άλλο ζήτημα: για να το κάνεις αυτό θα πρέπει να είσαι εδραιωμένος σε μια θέση, θα πρέπει να μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς με τον πελάτη (στα γαλλικά, τα γερμανικά, τα κινέζικα, όχι μόνο στα αγγλικά, θα σε στενοχωρήσω Νίκελ) και θα πρέπει να καταλαβαίνεις τη νοοτροπία του πελάτη. Χτες σε ένα γκρουπ που είμαι στο ΦΒ έγραψε μία "επιχειρηματίας" (του μην πω τί) ότι οι ξένοι την εκμεταλλεύονται. Οργανώνει γάμους για αλλοδαπούς στην Κρήτη και οι αλλοδαποί έχουν το θράσος να ζητάνε αναλυτική κατάσταση πόσο θα τους κοστίσει το ένα ή το άλλο. Δεν τους αρκεί το ότι έχει ενδεικτικές τιμές στο σάιτ της, θέλουν αναλυτική προσφορά πριν αποφασίσουν να δεσμευτούν. Μιλάμε για επαγγελματισμό επιπέδου "θα τα βρούμε βρε αδερφέ". Κι αυτό είναι ένα πολύ βασικό πρόβλημα των Ελλήνων. 

Αυτά για τώρα γιατί έχω άλλες δουλειές.


----------



## Neikos (May 24, 2017)

nickel said:


> Σημαίνει τη δυνατότητά μας να επικοινωνήσουμε με ταχύτητα και σαφήνεια με κάθε άλλο άτομο που χρησιμοποιεί την αγγλική σαν πρώτη γλώσσα ή σαν lingua franca, και την (ισότιμη) πρόσβασή μας στον μέγιστο πλούτο πληροφοριών. Κάθε δεξιότητα που έχουμε και μας δημιουργεί συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα μάς δίνει τη δυνατότητα να οδηγήσουμε τη χώρα μας στην ανάπτυξη και να μη χρειάζεται να αφήσουμε τις ομορφιές της για να πάμε να δουλέψουμε αλλού. Η διατύπωση «καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας» μπορεί να φαίνεται υπερβολική, αλλά, αν την αντιληφθούμε στην καθημερινότητα (νόμοι και στις δύο γλώσσες, διδασκαλία και στις δύο γλώσσες σε όλους τους βαθμούς της εκπαίδευσης κλπ) μπορούμε να ανακαλύψουμε πολλά μικρά και μεγάλα οφέλη για όλους.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έκανα την ερώτηση επειδή μου φάνηκε υπερβολική η διατύπωση «καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας», απλά είναι ένα θέμα που δεν με έχει απασχολήσει ποτέ και έχω κάποιες πρακτικές απορίες. Πώς εφαρμόζεται αυτό στην πράξη, π.χ. ξεκινά η εκμάθηση των αγγλικών από την πρώτη δημοτικού, θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται στη Διοίκηση εναλλακτικά αντί της ελληνικής, θα έχει η κρατική τηλεόραση και προγράμματα στα αγγλικά, θα υπάρχουν τμήματα στα πανεπιστήμια με διδασκαλία μόνο στην αγγλική; Τέτοιες απλές απορίες έχω. Πάντως δεν συμμερίζομαι την αισιοδοξία σας ότι αυτό θα αποτελέσει μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα για "να οδηγήσουμε τη χώρα μας στην ανάπτυξη και να μη χρειάζεται να αφήσουμε τις ομορφιές της για να πάμε να δουλέψουμε αλλού". Αντιθέτως, νομίζω ότι πολύ περισσότεροι άνθρωποι θα έφευγαν στο εξωτερικό τα τελευταία χρόνια αν δεν υπήρχε το εμπόδιο τη γλώσσας. Και αμφιβάλλω αν θα έρχονταν περισσότερες ξένες εταιρίες να ανοίξουν γραφεία εδώ αν μιλούσαμε καλύτερα αγγλικά. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που τους απασχολεί. Είναι και λίγο αργά τώρα και δεν έχω χρόνο να επεκταθώ, αλλά ίσως το συζητήσουμε αύριο πιο άνετα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να μιλάμε τα αγγλικά το ίδιο καλά με την μητρική μας γλώσσα, σίγουρα θα είχε πολλά πλεονεκτήματα, απλά δεν είναι αυτό το βασικό μας πρόβλημα νομίζω. Όσον αφορά τις ευκαιρίες που βλέπει ο αρθρογράφος, αφορούν ένα μικρό μόνο μέρος του πληθυσμού, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να μην γενικεύει και να δείχνει λίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση στις αισιόδοξες προβλέψεις για τους "μορφωμένους και εργατικούς νέους" που θα φέρουν την ευλογημένη ανάπτυξη. Λες κι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που δεν μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν τις εξελίξεις το κάνουν επειδή είναι τεμπέληδες. Τέλος πάντων, το αναλύουμε αύριο πιο φρέσκοι.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2017)

SBE said:


> θα πρέπει να μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς με τον πελάτη (στα γαλλικά, τα γερμανικά, τα κινέζικα, όχι μόνο στα αγγλικά, θα σε στενοχωρήσω Νίκελ.)





Neikos said:


> Πάντως δεν συμμερίζομαι την αισιοδοξία σας ότι αυτό θα αποτελέσει μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα για "να οδηγήσουμε τη χώρα μας στην ανάπτυξη και να μη χρειάζεται να αφήσουμε τις ομορφιές της για να πάμε να δουλέψουμε αλλού.



Πανάκειες για την ανάπτυξη δεν υπάρχουν, όπως δεν υπάρχουν (και ούτε θα υπάρξουν) πολλοί Έλληνες με ικανότητα να συνεννοούνται σε πέντε ξένες γλώσσες. Απλώς η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση (της Διαμαντοπούλου) ήταν μια θετική πρόταση, και ακόμα θυμάμαι τις αντιδράσεις των αντιπολιτευομένων. Η πορεία της χώρας προς την ανάπτυξη απαιτεί 18.764 μέτρα, και το πρώτο θα είναι να αντιμετωπίζουμε θετικά τις έξυπνες προτάσεις απ' όπου κι αν προέρχονται και να προχωρούμε στη σωστή εφαρμογή τους. Ούτε να μαξιμαλίζουμε ούτε να απορρίπτουμε άσκεφτα. Συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφετε, αλλά ας δούμε τις ιδέες που καταθέτουν διάφοροι σαν πετραδάκια, ψηφίδες μωσαϊκού, φασούλια στο σακούλι — καλύτερα από τον μηδενισμό, την καταστροφολογία, τον βανδαλισμό, την αδιάκοπη αντίδραση και γκρίνια.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε για την καθιέρωση ή μη της αγγλικής γλώσσας ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας ή να μιλήσουμε για το άρθρο που παράθεσες;

Περί αγγλικής: Λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα νόημα στο να υιοθετήσουμε μια γλώσσα με την οποία δεν έχουμε καμία ιστορική συνάφεια σαν επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας μας. 

Πιο λογικό το βλέπω να ζητάμε να βελτιωθεί η εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών στο σχολείο, με βασικότερο στόχο το να ξεκολλήσουμε από την εκμάθηση με σκοπό το λόουερ ή το προφίσιενσι. Αλλά δεν αρκεί η εκμάθηση, χρειάζεται και εξάσκηση. Και δεν εννοώ εξάσκηση επιπέδου σερβιτόρος παίρνει παραγγελία από τουρίστα. Η εξάσκηση που χρειαζόμαστε δεν είναι εφικτή εύκολα. Πρέπει να χρειαστεί κάποιος να κάνει κάτι για να το μάθει και δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα χρειαστεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο. 

Κλείνω την παρένθεση της συζήτησης για τα αγγλικά και θα επιστρέψω για την ουσία του άρθρου.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2017)

SBE said:


> Θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε για την καθιέρωση ή μη της αγγλικής γλώσσας ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας ή να μιλήσουμε για το άρθρο που παράθεσες;



Όχι, δεν θέλω να μιλήσουμε περισσότερο σ' αυτό το νήμα. Δεν βλέπω το λόγο, ιδιαίτερα όταν έχουμε απέναντί μας την πραγματικότητα. Εγώ θα ζητούσα να έχει ο υποψήφιος γνώσεις Proficiency για να μπει σε οποιαδήποτε τριτοβάθμια σχολή και οι κυβερνήτες μας κοιτάνε πώς θα τάξουν στους μαθητές ότι θα μπαίνουν χωρίς εξετάσεις.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2017)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σχετικά με το Ισραηλινό θαύμα διάβαζα αυτό τις προάλλες. 
Israel’s economy is a study in contrasts: 
Dazzling high-tech firms divert attention from a serious productivity problem

Κανένα μοντέλο δεν είναι τέλειο.


----------

